# males and females



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

I was reading this article today and is says that females are thicker than males. True or false???
ARTICLE


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

dschoter05 said:


> I was reading this article today and is says that females are thicker than males. True or false???
> ARTICLE


I thought serras were hard to breed, that article says they're easy.... I dont know if I would trust it, but we'll see what someone more knowledgable has to say


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Yes that is true! I had a breeding pair that I gave to my friend and they had babies - the thicker one is a female!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i do remember distinctively, when i bred s. maculatus, that the females of the 3 pairs i had were a little larger than the males. for what reason is another issue. if they grow up from the same original batch together, i am not sure if it is because the females will tend to eat more, or if it is just a solely biological thing, or whatever else. it's not clear cut and i still don't believe you can sex m/f even close to 100%, even though some will argue they can.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Feb 25, 2009)

I remember reading another thread on P-F, where somebody got into detail, on how to sex them. But now that it appeared in an article, it's probably more believable!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

primetime3wise said:


> i do remember distinctively, when i bred s. maculatus, that the females of the 3 pairs i had were a little larger than the males. for what reason is another issue. if they grow up from the same original batch together, i am not sure if it is because the females will tend to eat more, or if it is just a solely biological thing, or whatever else. it's not clear cut and i still don't believe you can sex m/f even close to 100%, even though some will argue they can.


One reason for the larger female is the eggs that the female has.


----------

